# Very dominant with puppies



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi everyone!

So Milo just turned 10 months but this has been going on ever since he was 5 or 6 months, however at the time it didn't seem like it was anything to worry about. He is "dominant" with puppies younger than him or around his age. He growls at then while playing, which he doesn't do with adults. He pins them down and they start crying. He doesn't bit them tho, but its really uncomfortable for both parties. I've put him on a leash and if the puppy comes close he will throw himself at them while growling rather aggressively. There was this puppy at the park yesterday, 4 months, and before the puppy came close I put milo on a leash because I knew what was going to happen (he likes to say welcome every dog that comes to the park). So we waited for the puppy and he was calm, but as soon as he smelled him he started his dominant growls so I had him sit initially and then down. But as soon as the puppy came close he would pull super hard and seem really agressive but if the puppy was playing with someone else he would do his desperate cry (high pitch bark) that he does when he really wants to play with a dog. So the puppy's owner carried the puppy and we had milo sit and they came close and milo smelled him and it seemed ok (we did this a couple of times) so I left his leash on and let go of it and they ran a little and of course milo is much faster eventually he pinned him down growling and made him cry (without biting him) but it certainly looks and sounds like he's angry and he's hurting the other dog. Anyway, I don't know how to address this (I eventually want to get him a sister/brother, but it worries me he wont be good). He would never dare growl or be dominant with a dog older than him no matter the size. Any advice? has anyone experienced this before? He really enjoys the park but this has happened at least 4 times with puppies and dogs his age and I don't know what to do.

Anyway, any help is much appreciated! 

Thank you


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles went through this phase at this age, I believe it's normal. He's trying to assert himself as an adult dog. 

When a puppy would come, we would make it very clear to Miles his behavior was not ok (unless puppy was nipping him, then ok for older dog to correct.) we would put miles on his back, firm no, and if he continued we would leave. He outgrew it. He now has his very own puppy brother and does great.


----------

